# Name suggestions for my new girl



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok, so I shared 2 pictures of my new girl. We are extremely excited to be blessed with the opportunity of being owned by this darling girl and we need a name. She is a small girl, so a name that is girlie and sweet. Some names we have thought of are:

Dainty (because she is a dainty little girl)
Fancy (because Malts are fancy little dogs)
Kissy (because Malts give lots of kisses) 
Pixie
Ruffles or Truffles (Pam I love the name)
Breezy
Angel (because I think my Angel Sassy sent her to me)
Hope (because she gives me hope for my heart to heal)
Mitzi

What are your thoughts?????


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Pat, I like Hope - everybody needs a little hope! Again, so happy for you, she is beautiful!


----------



## Calisi (Jul 1, 2014)

Nice list of names.
I like Fancy and Pixie. I also like the names Daisy and Lucy which are not on your list so I'm not making this any easier by adding names-sorry. LOL

You new Baby is beautiful.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Calisi said:


> Nice list of names.
> I like Fancy and Pixie. I also like the names Daisy and Lucy which are not on your list so I'm not making this any easier by adding names-sorry. LOL
> 
> You new Baby is beautiful.


I would like people to add names, any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

I think it is part personality and something or someone special to you.
Polly is really Pollywogalina after my Granddaughter's first doll.

Magnolia
belle
Gracie (for Gracie Allen)
Kalliope
Phoebe
Channel
Coco
Pebbles


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

*OMG...she is adorable!* *Congratulations on your baby!* How old is she? Reason I asked, her hair is so long and already a lot in a top knot! lol And I'm struggling with that with Maggie!

Names I liked - Fancy & Mitzi. She looks like Mitzi to me with her sweet eyes.

Other names ~ Sweetie, Prissy, Misty, Hailey, Bailey, Sugar, Lacey, Macey


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, it is so funny that you mention Ruffles and Truffles in the same line. Truff started out at Ruffles, but it morphed to Truffles. And if you chose that name it wouldn't bother me in the least! I love it and think it fits a pretty girl Malt to a tee!

But other ideas that I like are:

*Candy* (because she will be so sweet)

*Cookie* (again a sweet reference)

*Mei Mei* (chinese for littlest sister but also means beautiful plum). I like the Asian name for a little Korean girl and for this purpose it is better then the typical Mimi.

*Sissy *(cute and is the Sissy of Sassy:wub


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I like Fancy and have always liked Daisy too. I kind of like to give them people names which I guess Fancy and Diasy could be but I think my first malt girl might be a Madison or Kendall maybe....


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

pammy4501 said:


> Well, it is so funny that you mention Ruffles and Truffles in the same line. Truff started out at Ruffles, but it morphed to Truffles. And if you chose that name it wouldn't bother me in the least! I love it and think it fits a pretty girl Malt to a tee!
> 
> But other ideas that I like are:
> 
> ...


Pam, we actually thought of Sissy. And Charles likes Cassie because it sounds similar to Sassy. I said not Cassie, but maybe Classy :chili:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Pat, I like Kissy and Hope!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG she is absolutely beautiful! I like Hope and Angel.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Ooo I like Hope too..


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww how cute! She looks like a..."Merry "little one to me!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I think any name you chose will be wonderful and suiting for her. Though I do like the name Miss Kitty..................


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Okay, I am not the one to ask. You are looking at someone who couldn't figure out a name for her new cat, so her name is: Kitty Witty White Sox La La La La Boo Boo Bear Fancy Tail. 

You can always combine a couple names, just not as carried away as I got. 

I rather like Sissy Sue


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

Super cute! I also like the name Hope. If I had a female fur-baby, I have always liked the name Evie


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I like Breezy.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

She's so adorable. What a cutie. :wub: Some names:
Angel (because I love that Sassy sent you an angel)
Cutie Pie (as I said above)
Holly(for Holly Go Lightly)
Saucy (kind of like Sassy)
Bitsy (since she's a Li'l Bit)
Serena (if se looks serene as she grows)
Jewel (since she'll be your Jewel)
And more S names that remind you of Sassy:
Sierra
Skylar


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I love the name Hope, she looks like a Hope. (it's also my oldest granddaughter's middle name )


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

Whatever you name her, she is gorgeous!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Yes, Truffles named herself - she did this perfect little 'ruff' with her mouth in a perfect O so I started calling her Ruffles then decided Truffles was even better. Pam kept her name because well, she's Truffles and will always be Truffles. 

I like Sissy too!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Love the name Angel. Special to me because that was the name of our first Malt. I also love the name Annie too. However, whatever you choose, I am sure that the name will fit her very well.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love Hope, if I were to ever get another I wanted to name her Blessing
Pat you will know just the perfect name, just like when you gave Sassy girl her name:wub:


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

I have decided that my next furbaby will be called Ivy Rose. I have this thing about flowers...


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

:wub:I love Truffles or Ruffles:wub:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

She looks like a Lovely *Angel* sent to you by *Sassy*!

Whatever the name you decide upon ~~ she is Spectacularly Stunning!

Congrautlations Pat!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm in the minority, but I instantly loved the name Mitzi. It sounds pretty and sweet. I don't think I know a dog named Mitzi. I like uncommon names, but not contrived ones. Of course, if you were to name her Mitzi, it would probably be the most popular dog name in two years. That's what happened to my friends who named their dog Sofie.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

3Maltmom said:


> Okay, I am not the one to ask. You are looking at someone who couldn't figure out a name for her new cat, so her name is: Kitty Witty White Sox La La La La Boo Boo Bear Fancy Tail.
> 
> You can always combine a couple names, just not as carried away as I got.
> 
> I rather like Sissy Sue


So Deb are you telling me that, lil' miss Fancy Dainty Kissy Angel Face is too much? :HistericalSmiley: Hummm, now that I think about it, you are right. :innocent:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I won't give any advice here because we all know Suki had 6 different names in over 5 weeks. The hardest part of getting a little one is picking out that special name. What ever you pick out will be perfect for her!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

My dog name list consists mostly of boy names, but I do have a few girly names, like Chrissy and Lainey and Rainey. Mostly I like "y" names for little girls. But then I have a house full of boys...


----------



## Calisi (Jul 1, 2014)

I also love the name Musette. My Aunt's Maltese was named Musette, We called her Muse.

A Muse is the source of inspiration.

I eventually plan to use this name. Hmmm Musette the Maltese???


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I lost my "Angel" - but maybe so you could have one :thumbsup:

and I've always loved the name "Pixel" - it's a tiny thing...(computer talk, LOL)


My friend's finest dog is named "Tempest" and we call her Tempe...I like that too.

We need two syllables....and cute...and I'm too tired to think tonight!!! darn!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I love the name Suri.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Love all of the suggestions, keep them coming.


----------



## Calisi (Jul 1, 2014)

The A Team said:


> My friend's finest dog is named "Tempest" and we call her Tempe...I like that too.


I like that too.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh Pat. I'm so 'happy' for you. I love the Shinemore faces. She looks like a little "Gigi" to me. "A glamorous little girl". 

Have fun. You deserve it.
xxxx


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sylie said:


> I'm in the minority, but I instantly loved the name Mitzi. It sounds pretty and sweet. I don't think I know a dog named Mitzi. I like uncommon names, but not contrived ones. Of course, if you were to name her Mitzi, it would probably be the most popular dog name in two years. That's what happened to my friends who named their dog Sofie.


I also like Mitzi for the same reasons as Sylvia. It's different and sounds cute. I also think little girl names should end in a vowel. I think you'll know what name fits when you meet her. I don't have any original names to add, but you've a nice list to choose from.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Pat - mine are named after places we've lived - started with Lou and then we were on a roll but I always liked 
Mia
Gracie
Sophie
Molly


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Pat, you have had some great name suggestions! But I was just wondering, do we get a prize if you select one of our names? LOL ... I'm just kidding!

Go with the name that speaks to you or you feel matches her personality or just feels right! Can't wait until you get her and we see more pics & hear about her sweet personality! Congrats again!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I like Mitzi and Pixie, nice names to call I find, and kind of a fresh new start. My Aunt actually had a little yorkie called Mitzi, she was a cutie.

Wow! Seeing that little face, particularly in first shot, looks virtually identical to my Penny.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I like Angelica and call her Angel! She definitely looks like an Angel!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I like Hope  Another one which comes to mind is Blossom or Cherry or Cherry-Blossom


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

The shelter uses a lot of names but they have one now called Caprice that I love. Just enjoy her she will name herself.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I like Hope, Mitzi, Katy, Missy, Lexi, Allie. So many choices. I'll bet when you see her and spend time with her, the name will fall into place. She is so beautiful!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I love a lot of the names already suggested, Pat. 

I love the name Katie for a fluff baby. It's easy to pronounce and spell ... and, sounds pretty when spoken. But, again, there are sooo many wonderful names for fluffs.

I also love Angel and Princess for little girl fluff babies. Your precious baby looks like an angel ... and, she will be the best dressed little princess. You design the most gorgeous clothes.

Whatever name you choose, Pat, will be perfect for your little baby. I am so excited for you and Charles and can't wait to see and enjoy more pictures of your beautiful fluff baby!:wub:


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Like all the names mentioned above. I'll just add a few more for consideration, Demi, Misty,
Bambi, Gidget, Rosie. I think her name will fall in place once you get her home and spend some time with her. Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Congratulations :chili: I love the name Mitzi :thumbsup: Some others that I like are: Mia, Emma, Sissy, Destiny, Sadie, Gracie and Hope and Skittles and Angel.....and......:w00t: Oh my this is fun!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I like Sissy since she's Sassy's earthly sister.. I like Daisy too,, kinda partial to that one.. Hope or Angel or Grace or Gracie... Or Bijou, since she's a jewel or Cadeau gift from heaven... could call her Cadie


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

I was reading through the names, I think Mitzi, Angel & Hope are the leaders! I liked Mitzi too!


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

She is so beautiful! Congratulations!

I really like the name Mitzi best. Think if I had thought of that it would have been the name for my Lily. 

Also a fan of the names Lacie and Zoey. Lily was named Lacie for the first few days I had her until the confusion of that being too close to my granddaughter Gracie's name made me change it. Zoey was second runner up, but my grandson is Joey and that would have been the same issue as the name Lacie. So she became Lily. : )

Linda


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

It's funny that a lot of the suggested names we have talked about, but Daisy is our NC neighbor's dog, and Katie is Dede's little dog that died. So those 2 are out. I like that you guys are thinking along the same lines as me. I like a name that is a little different but not too far out there. :blush: Since Sassy's name was descriptive I was thinking of doing the same for our new girl. But a human name is not out of the question. I also like:

Trinket
Riley, Rileigh or Rylee
Laney
Bailey
Demi
Gidget
Lacy
Rainy
Winter
Wispy
Poppy
Reagan
Ritzi

Oh so many choices :chili:


----------



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

Whatever her name is she is a dolly for sure! So cute!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*If I do find another one her name will be Nadia, which means hope...I love that name..and it goes well with Mia...*


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

sassy's mommy said:


> It's funny that a lot of the suggested names we have talked about, but Daisy is our NC neighbor's dog, and Katie is Dede's little dog that died. So those 2 are out. I like that you guys are thinking along the same lines as me. I like a name that is a little different but not too far out there. :blush: Since Sassy's name was descriptive I was thinking of doing the same for our new girl. But a human name is not out of the question. I also like:
> 
> Trinket
> Riley, Rileigh or Rylee
> ...


Oooooooo Poppy is really cute.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Love:
Nora
Farrah 
Darla lol
Perla
Selene
Xoxoxo


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Bitsy


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She looks so gentle and angelic...My first choice is Angel. But I also like Sissy (of Sassy) or Missy.









3Maltmom said:


> Okay, I am not the one to ask. You are looking at someone who couldn't figure out a name for her new
> cat, so her name is: Kitty Witty White Sox La La La La Boo Boo Bear Fancy Tail.
> 
> You can always combine a couple names, just not as carried away as I got.
> ...


LOL my friend and I made a list of about 60 + cat names and settled on Posey which I am not quite in love with after all that. Half the time I call her Kitty Kat or Girlie.
and your cat....that's a name for her pet tag!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

So fun naming the puppies.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Kymie, Pinkalicious (aka pinkie) Kissie!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ahhh, That's cute carol.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Chardy said:


> Kymie, Pinkalicious (aka pinkie) Kissie!!


 Ahhh, Pinkalicious was my granddaughters favorite book! Love Pinkie!


----------



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

Naming is so hard. When we adopted our little rescue he had already had 2 names, Trouble and Juanito (that one was given by the rescue in Chicago and I could not WAIT to change it). I let my husband name him because I had named the last dog and it was his turn and he chose Max, not very original but little Max has graciously accepted his 3rd name.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Ok I googled for names lol

Aiko " Little Loved One"

Belita "Little Beauty"


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Pat,
Do you know what her breeder called her?


----------



## Calisi (Jul 1, 2014)

Bianca,
It is of Italian origin, and the meaning of Bianca is "white, pure"


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

SammieMom said:


> Pat,
> Do you know what her breeder called her?


Kandis, yes I know her Korean name and I will be changing it. Lee calls her 
Shu-Shu. It means little lily, or also kind or gentle.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Is your breeder from the US or somewhere else? When I was researching breeders I don't recall seeing that one you mentioned. They obviously have beautiful puppies.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

This is a silly question Pat, we have a neighbor who is from Russia, her dog only knew Russian, the fluff is precious but you can't even get close to pet her
Soooo will your baby know English? Or do you need to take a rush course on Korean :HistericalSmiley::innocent:
I just can't wait to see the first picture of the two of you meeting:wub: I'm just so excited for you girlfriend:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I haven't ready all the posts....actually I think I may have already posted on this thread, but was wondering if you have a name yet?

This is hard, you need a perfect name for a perfect little girl!! :w00t:

Angel
Sugar
Misty
Monet
Tikki
Vanna
Tessa
Pixel
Sushi
Lady


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Trisha said:


> Is your breeder from the US or somewhere else? When I was researching breeders I don't recall seeing that one you mentioned. They obviously have beautiful puppies.


Trisha she is from an international show breeder in South Korea, Shinemore Maltese. 



Matilda's mommy said:


> This is a silly question Pat, we have a neighbor who is from Russia, her dog only knew Russian, the fluff is precious but you can't even get close to pet her
> Soooo will your baby know English? Or do you need to take a rush course on Korean :HistericalSmiley::innocent:
> I just can't wait to see the first picture of the two of you meeting:wub: I'm just so excited for you girlfriend:wub:


Paula, she is bi-lingual, Korean and English. I know others who have Shinemore pups and the pups are so well socialized that they do fine with the adjustment. :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Peanut just because I think she is cute and I think Peanut is a cute name.
If you wanted to go the a white name Blanca.
Personally I don't think you can choose any name until you get to know the puppy personally.

My gosh I couldn't name my human children until I got a look at them. I changed one name when I was filling out the birth certificate.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat - I think you should call her Fashion. It's unusual and she will definitely be the biggest Fashionista around.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Pat - I think you should call her Fashion. It's unusual and she will definitely be the biggest Fashionista around.


Lynn I have actually entertained that name. :wub:


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

The other day I heard a designer say "Fashion is my passion." I would think that name would also fit a loved Maltese and would be your new passion!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Pat you probably should not have asked this question. You now have soooo many names all good but enough to make your head spin.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- I seriously like the name Fashion and, if I were getting a puppy (not another retiree), I would definitely consider that name -- but, of course, if you decide on it, I won't be using it. LOL

I, personally, wouldn't call her Angel because so many of us have Angels from Bonnie Palmer. And I usually call my Breeze - Breezy or Breezy Boots. 

This little one is just precious and is going to be the love of your life and help your heart heal. I know that Sassy picked her out especially for you and is sending her for you to love and to be loved by. 

And you know that no matter what her name is, you'll come up with several other things to call her. I have no idea why, but I call Lacie "oodie boodie" about 1/2 the time. She knows that's her name too. LOL


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Deborah said:


> Pat you probably should not have asked this question. You now have soooo many names all good but enough to make your head spin.


Deborah, most of the names I already had thought of. :wub:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Pat, your future baby is so precious, I know you are anxious to get her.
Thought of a few names:

Spirit (my personal favorite, Spirit of Sassy)
Trinket
Treasure
Charlemagne
Charmaine
Lily
Camille
Jewel
Willow
Winter
Blossom
........these may make you think of more you hadn't thought of yet!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I also like Charm because I think she will charm you right out of this world.


----------

